# Gonal-f v's menopur?



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya all.

Just started my 4th fresh IVF cycle. Previously used Gonal-f. 
Cycle #1  112.5 4 eggs 
Cycle #2  225  6 eggs  
Cycle #3  300  8 eggs  
The clinic has now changed to using menopur. I will be on 375 (Maximum at clinic I think) Ive been doing a little research on net and everything points to menopur being more successful. Ive read a few posts on here where ladies have had poorer response using menopur. Im sure everything will go ok but am a little nervous at not responding as well as I did with Gonal-f.

Can anyone help, Good or not so good stories, would really like to hear your veiws on this.
Many thanks
Mango xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I want to know more too *Mango*  good question!


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully well get some replies xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you, very interesting, hopefully natural is the way forward....
xxx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi mango2512 and faith hope,

you are asking the question that i am thinking
that is exactly what is happening to me : i have done 2 fresh and one FET all on gonal f 225 but i always get OHSS with it and also extremely sick and loose my appetite so they are putting me on menopur, a very low dose in comparison to you , il be on 150 per day,for my next cycle. i get my prostap on 15th june then start stimmin on 12th july and i am quite nervous about the menopur with all the mixing thats involved as you know how easy gonal f is to take so it would be  interesteing to hear the success stories and not so succesful stories on menopur.

were abouts in ur tx are you ladies? maybe we could keep each other company if we are going around about at the same time? 
michellex


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*nessiebro* Hey hun, I am 2 weeks away from starting D/R ing, my first IVF  That would be great to keep each other company


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hiya, I've had two cycles with gonal-f and one with menopur.  All three cycles produced four eggs.  1st cycle lower dose of gonal-f, all four fertilised, 2 transferred but no frosties.  2nd cycle max dose (for OFU) gonal-f only one egg fertilised normally. Final cycle was max dose of menopur, only two eggs suitable for transfer.  One stuck!  So not that different between gonal-f and menopur.  Just that menopur gave me my BFP.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.  Hope this is your time.  Gypsy


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Gypsy, very reassuring. Im sure I have read somewhere that menopur seems to produce better quality embies therefore the pregnancy rate were higher.

Michelle, I have already started down regging with EC week commencing 27th June. Im sure menopur will be fine, it looks alot more complicated because of the mixing and im sure you will be on the lower dose so you dont over stimm, they can always up your dose is your response is a little slow. Wishing you the best of luck with your cycle, I hope to see you posting a BFP!!

I done some web browsing and came across an article about a trial they did using Gonal-f and Menopur, (I think in was in the netherlands or somewhere like that) The ladies on Gonal-f had a 20% pregnancy rate and the ladies on Menopur had a 33% pregnancy rate.....
Cant remember where I found it but its reassuring.
Praying for BFP's for us all.
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi girls i had menopur when we were doing our iui treatment and had two eggs. We're about to start IVF using a higher dosage of menopur and am hopeful as i had a reaction last time! Good luck xx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

Faithhope I will be about 4 weeks behind you when i start d/r so thats perfect timing for us to keep each other company!!!!!!!!!!!         lets pray that this is our time !!!!! 

mango2512 its great to hear all these positive figures and stories about menopur!!!   it gives me so much more hope. i will be 4 weeks behind you with my ec which is booked for mon 25th july. would be fantastic is we were all posting bfp's !!!!!! our worlds would be perfect then wouldnt they?  

Kirsty1 i wish you all the luck in the world for ur tx hun     
michelle


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi girls,

how is everyone getting on?  my laptop is playing up a wee bit so i cant read your signatures to see where you are at in ur tx.would be good to hear from you all.

good luck to every of one us 

michelle x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*nessiebro* Hi hun, I am PUPO with 1 excellant 4 AA blast on board  Had ET yesterday. Have you started DR yet? xx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

faithope ....CONGRATS ON BEIN PUPO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
wot exactly is a 4 aa blast, different hospitals have all differetn terms for them dont they? we got by a 10 cell being the best and top grade, how does your clinic work it out?

i had  ec on mon past and got 6 eggs and 5 fertilized so i gotta fone thur to see how they are gettin on,to see how many, if any are suitable for biopsy on fri morn, then we gotta fone fri morn to see wot the results of the biopsy are and thats wen they tell me if there are any suitable for transfer so its a hell of a tense time in our house just now  

xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a USA link to explain the blasts grading http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

The embryologists showed us a laminated sheet with lots of images of embryos and at what stage they are at. She said one front runner was a great quailty blast and pointed to the picture and its the 4AA in this link  so got that one on board-hopefully burying in deep to my lining today           

Thanks for the congrats 

Sounds like you have a nervous few days ahead so massive  I can relate as only getting 4 eggs at EC I said to DH that we may as well give up now with that amount and he was really cross with me  so the next hurdle was getting them to survive overnight, then to get the call, then to get to day 3, then to get to day 5-phew its enough to make you go   

Keep in touch so I can see how you are doing  xxxx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi faithope

how you doin?
i read your post about testing early hun.......i think its too early to get an accurate result so please dont give up hope.

why do u have to wait to youor embies get to blast for your et?

im PUPO now   one of our wee embies survived to the biopsy stage and passed the test with flying colours!!!!!!!!!!!!!
otd is 9th aug so im         that its 3rd time lucky for us

wots ur otd?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hiya

Yep Im stupid   I wonder now what I was thinking  

I had 4 eggs collected and when they examined them they said they were all mature. Then on day 3 when ET was orginally planned, the embryologist said that all 4 had 8 cells (as they should be 6-8 cells by day 3) and that they were strong enough to take to Blast stage (day 5) and by day 5 they were 4AA which is really good. The lady showed us a picture of a general 4AA not mine and said that the 'bubble' in the middle is what becomes the baby. Exciting stuff.

So you are PUPO     thats great news, my OTD is 6th aug, 3 days before you. Don't test early  

xxx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

faithope good luck for testing 2moro chick xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey hun, 

Have been reading your posts on another thread (can't remember which one) how are you doing?? xxxx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

ach ive been better, so sure it hasnt worked again. had a wee bit of brown spotting today followed by a wee bit of red but nothin since then but you kinda know how you feel, we all know our own bodies dont we and i certainly dont feel pg at all in the slightest but hey ho...never mind.....life could be a heck of a lot worse. pick myself up, dust myself down and get on with life  

how are you feeling?

x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Same as you-crap  

I am sure tomorrow will be BFN, no pregnancy symptoms at all   This is alot harder than I really thought. I tried really hard with the PMA thing-even wore Orange in the belief that it would help   Now I just feel stupid  

It ain't over til tomorrow but think I am prelonging the agony. Dreading ringing the clinic to admit I am a failure   xxxx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

aw chick you are NOT a failure in anyway shape or form!!!!!! this hand we are dealt is one of the worst things anyone has to go through, we cant change fate, i am a believer in things happen for a reason, im not sure why tho but i believe they do.

IF ur test is negative and that is IF as there is still a very good chance that it will be a BFP as many many many ladies get NO symptons at all, then u will give yourself time to grief and the only advise i can give is for you to spend as much time with your dh as you can and when you are strong enuf then look into the future to your next cycle........but this is not over yet till that test says so, so u hang in there girl.....     

xxx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi faithope i am so sorry to hear your news chick, its a horrid hard thing to go thru isnt it, all that and for what you say well thats wot i say anyway?

i see you have your FET in a few months, thats great that you are moving foward and that you have plans, it all helps in gettin you thru it.

big cyber       to you and dh 

xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Good Luck for tomorrow ODT hun, will be keeping an eye out......


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

aw hun im out the game, my af turned up full force on sat !!!!! 4 days before otd so it wasnt 3rd time lucky for us
still gotta go get the bloods 2moro tho which is like a kick in the teeth as im into my 3rd day of af
oh well...onwards and upwards....is that wot they say  
x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

sorry I didn't realise and if you wrote that on here then forgive me-i have been away with the fairies


----------

